# Chicago tests for RPL uk or abroad



## ToniT (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi there,
I'm wondering if anyone can advise me on the fastest/best way to get these tests done?
I've read you can go direct to USA but have blood drawn here?
I've had 4 miscarraiges since my girl and have had all NHS tests.
I'm concidering IVF but feel I should be sure I have no immune issues first.  To be honest the whole thing is baffling me.
I think I will go abroad for IVF but not sure about the tests.
Any advise would be greatly received.  I need to start moving fast....


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi ToniT,

I'm sorry to hear of your difficult and painful journey 

I just wanted to link you to some areas of the site that I feel maybe useful to you:

Diagnosis Boards:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=110.0
(the first section lists the index for sub boards and then further down you will find the 'general' area.)

Diagnosis » Immune Issues & Investigations:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

Pregnancy Loss, Stillbirth or Neonatal Loss:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=12.0

Treatment support » IVF (General area and index to sub boards):
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

Regional and international » International (and index to sub boards):
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=261.0

I hope you find some advice on the relevant tests and useful info that will help you make an educated decision on the best path forward for you 
I wish you all the best and lots of luck 

Anj x


----------

